# Training at Kashiwa



## Shicomm (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a short bit of video that was shot during training at Kashiwa , Japan with Shiraishi sensei.

[yt]T5yeeHXIgs0[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2009)

It is always a joy to train with Shiraishi Sensei!  He truly is
a great teacher!


----------

